# Lillie, BSH Adult



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lillie is a pedigree BSH female born 25th January 2006.
Chocolate tortie tabby seal point, she is spayed, vaccinated, microchipped, and has a pet passport.

Lillie is very affectionate and a beautiful cat who needs a loving home with other cats, as she likes to have company. She will allow you to pick her up but doesnt like being cuddled.
She loves to sit on your lap or as close to you as she can. She is an indoor cat but could be let out into a safe enclosed area.

Whoever is lucky enough to adopt Lillie will be rewarded tenfold over by this gorgeous little lady.

She is currently being fostered in Greenford, Middlesex.

Anybody who is interested please contact me so i can forward the foster homes details.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's beautiful CC. i can't see it being long before she is snapped up


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's a good job my heart's been stolen by another special lady - Lillie's lovely!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow...... she is gorrrrgeous........ and very close to me too.... 

I would end up with a whole houseful if I could! :001_rolleyes:
(Don't think my dad would agree to that many though lol!)


I am sure I could help with some of the transportation if necessary anyway - she is just down the road.....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She's beautiful :001_wub:

I hope she finds a forever home really soon


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

looks nice cat cc but cant be that colour cause you cant be choc and seal its one or the other..sorry lol pain in ass arnt I.

If I was to guess at that pic id say choc tabby cp..but if shes a tortie you will see pink parts on her paw pads.

Then she would be a choc tortie tabby cp.

She could be seal tortie tabby cp too but only you will know by seeing her in the flesh.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oh wow...... she is gorrrrgeous........ and very close to me too....
> 
> I would end up with a whole houseful if I could! :001_rolleyes:
> (Don't think my dad would agree to that many though lol!)
> ...


she'd compliment Gracie just nicely


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, well i dont know bsh colours but got this from the pedigree certificate lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Did you is she registered cause that's weird,though she looked well bred tbh.

Heres my old choc tabby cp.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, yours is beautiful.
Yes she is registered and has a pet passport, she is Dutch.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oh wow...... she is gorrrrgeous........ and very close to me too....
> 
> I would end up with a whole houseful if I could! :001_rolleyes:
> (Don't think my dad would agree to that many though lol!)
> ...


You know you want her xx


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've always wondered about cats from foreign climes, inasmuch as whether they like to be spoken to in that country's native tongue or not....:idea:

When I got Smartie from rescue, I was told she'd come in on a pet passport and been abandoned, but wasn't told where she'd come from. I will confess among friends that I did attempt on the odd occasion to see if she'd react differently to be spoken to in French, German, Greek, Spanish, Russian, bad Italian and atrocious Polish!!!

She just looked at me as if I was mental... :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

cats galore said:


> she'd compliment Gracie just nicely


I'm sure she would... 

But Pixie might not like it, because she and Gracie compliment each other quite well, and I think another female would probably tip the balance, and _*also *_I think I'd end up with *FIVE *cats because I'm still craving a fluffy one............ :yikes: :biggrin:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh she is Lovely:001_wub:
I wish I could have her but ..........
Hubby says I have to wait a couple of years before we can have number 4
Number 3 is coming end of June.

I am sure she will be snapped up very soon.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow CC she is gorgeous, paws crossed she finds her slave soon.

Her colurs are beautiful

Wlbsh, your picture is beautful

Theres something about these colourso here was mine - just a Justa but beautiful all the same


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

good luck lovely lady lillie, i know shes young but she reminds me of my granny (rip) i think its the hair, the wise pale blue eyes,and the lovely expression,,x


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

bless little lilly's paws - just so sweet - wonder if she meows in dutch!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!! CC you are always tempting me!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Pedigree is in Dutch so thats where the confusion is, so would chocolate tortie tabby point make more sense as this is whats on gccf registration.
Being written in Dutch isnt helpful to me.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Does'nt matter what language she comes in  she is very , very beautiful , and will be loved wherever she lays her paws .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Wow CC she is gorgeous, paws crossed she finds her slave soon.
> 
> Her colurs are beautiful
> 
> ...


Aww very pretty,looks seal tabby cp to me..yummmy  i would say that cp fever!!!

thankyou.xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That would make more sense, yep. Seal is the base colour that the chocolate would have been derived from.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Lillie is gorgeous. I hope she gets her forever home soon.  

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We have interest in Lillie aswell, paws crossed another rehome.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Same here as on the other thread - let's tread lightly before we all go stratospheric with this - it's just an enquiry at the moment. It's hopeful and exciting but very early days.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

spid said:


> Same here as on the other thread - let's tread lightly before we all go stratospheric with this - it's just an enquiry at the moment. It's hopeful and exciting but very early days.


I hope she finds her forever home soon, as I am getting so tempted by Lillie! I need temptation taken away!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

kimberleyski said:


> I hope she finds her forever home soon, as I am getting so tempted by Lillie! I need temptation taken away!


Oh, don´t fight those temptations, they are the good ones


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope it all works well for Lillie. 
I am sending positive vibes for her today.
She looks so Lovely and friendly. 

Good luck Lillie xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Home check passed.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Spid you've been busy today. Is the same person having Cassie having Lillie as well??


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

GingerJasper said:


> Spid you've been busy today. Is the same person having Cassie having Lillie as well??


No two different people - 2nd person had already been home checked by CPL so just needed to confirm that rather than actually doing a home check myself.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

crispycat said:


> bless little lilly's paws - just so sweet - wonder if she meows in dutch!


Bring her to me and I'll tell you 

She is gorgeous.
What breeder/cattery is she from?


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

She is beautiful! And would suit us brilliantly if she were ok with friendly dogs. But I am too far away from her  I really hope this home works out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Am i allowed to put a copy of Lillie's pedigree on the forum.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Am i allowed to put a copy of Lillie's pedigree on the forum.


Not sure about that one - I don't like to see pedigrees online unless they are overstamped with some sort of watermark as it would be too easy for a byb to make a copy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its in Dutch and has a big black cat watermarked, but yes Lynn i agree can be easily translated and used.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OKay this is odd (nothing to do with the home we have already checked out) but . . . I put on the FB page that Lillie was reserved for Helen; so a RANDOM Helen asks 'is she for me? Cos I need to find out about rehoming' :blink:

Why, oh why, would anyone think that a rescue would randomly select a member of the public and say - 'this cat is for you'? Am I going mad or what? This *is* very strange isn't it?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Alarm bells ringing with me Spid, put Lillie on hold until i can get more info.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive just checked with 3 different people and all is fine. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Alarm bells ringing with me Spid, put Lillie on hold until i can get more info.


Oh definitely a different Helen and FB playing up so I couldn't see all comments - this different Helen had indeed commented on Lillie's pictures as well about rehoming - but FB hadn't shown it as it's posting everything in the wrong order. I have a completed adoption form for the different Helen just in case we have another cat she likes etc. No worries about the first Helen at all - just the randomness of some people.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Just seen it how random xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Think there was confusion as also two pics of Lillie - I have now taken off all duplicates of photos and those on timelines and will only put photos in the relevant folders. Need it all neat and tidy to work.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lillie is going to her new home 10th June.


----------



## Spiderwebb (Feb 6, 2013)

Phew! Just come in from work and saw this post. Thank goodness for that I was beginning to think I'd lost Lillie to someone else. Can't wait until the 10th just looking to spend some money on goodies for her arrival :biggrin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lillie has now gone to her wonderful new home.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I am so pleased for Lillie, she is so Lovely and I really hope that the Lucky Spiderweb will keep in touch with us and let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Spiderwebb (Feb 6, 2013)

It was a very stressful journey for Lillie and I promised her I wouldn't put her through a journey like it again. It was only about an hour an 20 minutes from door to door but she cried nearly all the way. She is installed in her safe place ie the spare bedroom has used the litter tray and had some dreamies. My two girls know there's something going on but not sure what. Lillie is even more lovely in the fur and so friendly. I'm sure it won't be long before they are all running around together and getting up to mischief. Thanks to Catherine, Tamsin and Mala for making this happen. I will post some pictures when I find out how to do it!


----------

